# Video Gaming art



## Roy1 (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm late telling you about *Space Invaders: Art and the Video Game Environment* but you have a couple of weeks yet.



> FACT launches a season of gaming with Space Invaders, a group exhibition that brings art and gaming cultures together. From retro text-based role-playing games, to the detailed city maps found in the latest Grand Theft Auto, Space Invaders draws on these sources of artistic inspiration and explores the increasingly blurred boundaries between video-game spaces and real spaces.



in Liverpool at FACT


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Feb 9, 2010)

What else can you tell us?


----------

